# bearded dragon keeps laying infertile eggs.



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all. 

I am after a little bit of advice.

I have a female beardie which since easter is now about to lay her 10th clutch of infertile eggs (I have never mated her). I am starting to get a bit concerned as it is happening every 2 - 3 weeks. After every clutch she lays I always gives her a bit of avi pro to give her a boost and feeds her up with roaches, crickets, locusts, mealworms and greens which has calcium and nutrobal.

is this a crazy amount of clutches to be laying over this short of time or am I being paranoid.

Someone said to me a while back that if i mated her and she had a fertile clutch this could stop her laying so many clutches, just wondering if its true or not as I am worried this all this laying isn't good for her. I knew she would lay infertile eggs, but thought she might lay one or two clutches a year. 

Any advice would be great 

Thanks.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

It happens and there really isn't anything you can do about it except keep her well feed and hydrated. 

You could try asking an expert reptile vet if there is anything that can be done? But I had a similar issue a few years ago and asked a few breeders and got told there isn't any you can do. 

If it makes you feel any better my female has laid 8 clutches this year.


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Didn't think there was much that could be done.

it does make me feel a bit better knowing yours has laid quite a few clutches this year too.

The past few clutches she has only been laying around half the clutch in her lay box. to start with she with lay a few around her viv for a few days then she decides she is going to lay the rest in her lay box.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I was once told by Woodrott that breeding a female that is constantly laying infertiles can sometimes kick them out of it. If it doesn't it still has two advantages, the eggs are plumper so they are less likely to get stuck so eggbinding is less of a risk. It also gives you a rough date of when to expect the eggs so you can prepare a laybox and will know if she is holding onto them.

Constant laying could also be a hormone issue so she should be checked for any hormone imbalances. She may also want an ultrasound to rule out any 'womb and ovary' ussues that may be causing over production of eggs.

If none of that works, and she is still laying, as long as she looks healthy and her calcium levels are good then it may not be doing her any harm, however if she looks like she is getting tired and not bouncing back again after each clutch it may be an idea to get her spayed.

I know its natural for them to lay infertiles, it is however not natural for them to be laying that many. Breeders would go nuts at you if you were deliberatly breeding for that many eggs due to the strain on her, so in my view there is no difference between breeding and her laying that many either. There is something wrong.


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for that. 

She always seems to bounce back ok after laying her eggs, there was only one time when she didn't seem to good to which I gave her a bit more avipro than I normally do and a couple of extra baths and she was fine and started eating really well. She has calcium every day on everything she eats except for Wednesday and Sunday when she has nutrobal. 

I know what you mean about a breeder would go bad if I was doing it for the eggs, that's why I was getting worried. Even if I did breed her to see if it would stop her I would probably freeze the eggs or offer them to the owner of the male as I would have to see if I could borrow a male as I only have my female. 

I did think if she doesn't stop I may have to get her spayed.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Getting her spayed will stop the egg production. My beardy in the last 2 weeks had a 2 week stay in the vet due to being eggbound and had to have surgery, this is what was removed. Incidently until that point we thought she was a he, lol, so needless to say has never been with another beardy. She was a very poorly wee girl and still has her stitches in and will have for another 5 weeks or so.


----------



## scoob78 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have had to have a beardie spayed before due to having follicular stasis. I'm thinking I may have to contact my reptile vet and see what he says.


----------

